# Pipelines, Power lines, Energy infrastructure, Water infrastructue



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

I have noticed that there are often discussions considering the issues of power lines and oil or gas pipelines and other kinds of power infrastructure as well as water management infrastructure, but also power stations, mines and oil wells etc.

Those discussions take place in many different sections of the forum, as there is no dedicated section to those issues. It would be possible to establish a dedicated section if we show that there is enough interest. This should be the purpose of this thread.

*If you support such a section, please don't forget to vote above!*

I will supplement this post later on to outline possible structure of such a section and sketch possible interesting topics, pinpoint existing threads etc.

Structure?

*Power grids, power lines and electricity generation.*
- Power grids (high and low voltage)
- Power plans (Nuclear, Fossil fuels, Water, Solar, Wind, etc)
*Oil and Gas pipelines and wells*
- Pipelines
- Oil and gas extraction
- Refining
*Communications*
- Space infrastructure
- Mobile communications, mobile networks, other mobile communication grids
- Data cables infrastructure, Data centers
*Water management*
- Water reservoirs and water pipelines
- Water related projects, desalination
- Water waste management, drainage systems, sewage management


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

What I mean are threads, discussions and posts like these:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118837149&postcount=28543


> ChrisZwolle said:
> 
> 
> > I've read Germany has a major problem with its grid, to get energy produced in the north to southern consumers.
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770989


> BriedisUnIzlietne said:
> 
> 
> > You know that there are already at least two threads discussing power lines?
> ...





> xrtn2 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon river in Brazil
> ...





hkskyline said:


> *South Africa utility Eskom says reserves exhausted, power outages inevitable*
> Reuters _Excerpt_
> January 15, 2015 8:31 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

It should be a sub forum like Bridges ,Cycling and Maritime...


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

There could be a thread about European (Asian, American, African, Australian) power grids.

ENTSOE  European Network of Transmission System Operators for Electricity

http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/Current-and-Future-Generation/Electricity-Transmission-Grids/


> In Europe, the power transmission system operating body ENTSO-E, comprising 41 TSOs from 34 countries, has assessed the ability of Europe's grid networks to become a single internal energy market. This will require some $128 billion in new and upgraded power lines on order to meet the EU's renewables and energy market integration goals. It identified 100 power bottlenecks standing in the way, with 80% of them relating to the challenge of integrating renewable energy sources such as wind and solar power into national grids. One goal (set in 2002) is to have a level of interconnection for each country at lest equivalent to 10% of its generating capacity, to achieve trans-EU electricity infrastructure. This is far from being achieved in 2013, but the above investment will bring it about for all EU countries except Spain.
> 
> Germany is a prime example of the need for increased transmission capacity, having its traditional fossil fuel and nuclear power generation plants in the south, with lines spreading from there to the rest of the country, while wind power sources are along its northern Baltic coast. Hence its existing north-to-south to lines have become bottlenecks, incapable of transmitting sufficient wind-generated power from the north to replace closed capacity in the south.
> 
> Much of the European investment needs to be on refurbishment or construction of about 51,000 km of extra high voltage power lines and cables, to be clustered into 100 major investment projects dealing with the main bottlenecks. "The fast and massive development of renewable energy sources drives larger, more volatile, power flows over longer distances across Europe and is responsible for 80 out of 100 identified bottlenecks," according to ENTSO-E’s 2012 Ten-Year Network Development Plan.


Baltic Energy Market Interconnector Plan












> The planned Visaginas nuclear plant is envisaged as the cornerstone of the Baltic Energy Market Interconnector Plan (BEMIP) linking to Poland, Finland and Sweden. A high-voltage (400 kV) 1000 MW DC southwest interconnection – PowerBridge or LitPol Link – costing €250-300 million, to improve transmission capacity between Lithuania and Poland is to be built, with 500 MW by 2015 and another 500 MW by 2020. Much of the funding is from the European Union (EU), and work is ahead of schedule.
> 
> This follows inauguration of an interconnector between Estonia and Finland to the north – Estlink-1, a 150 kV, 350 MW HVDC cable costing €110 million and also supported by EU funding. The 170 km 450 kV HVDC Estlink-2 further east and now under construction will provide a further 650 MW early in 2014. The project is budgeted to cost around €320 million, which will be divided between TSOs Finngrid and Elering (Estonia), with €100 million to be provided by the EU as part of the EU’s extensive economy recovery package. Both will be operated by the two TSOs.
> 
> Another major transmission link westward under the Baltic Sea, the 700 MWe NordBalt 300 or 400 kV HVDC project, is planned between Klaipeda in Lithuania and Nybro in Sweden (400 km), by Svenska Kraftnat and LitGrid. The €550 million project is expected to be completed by 2016. (The Baltic states and Belarus have good interconnection of grids from the Soviet era, but this did not extend to Poland, let alone to Germany. Kaliningrad gets all of its electricity from Russia, via the Lithuanian grid.)


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

China - Tibet development in power grids.











> Published on Aug 23, 2014
> 
> Over the past twenty years, developing Tibet has been a top priority for the Chinese government. Provinces across the country were designated a particular assistance task to support Tibet’s development. One of the main projects was building a power grid network and connecting it to the rest of the country. In recent years, power supplies have improved in the region, but still some areas in Tibet don’t have adequate access to electricity. This March, the Sichuan-Tibet grid connection project kicked off, which is expected to ease power shortages and improve living standards in the region.







China West East power project, since 2000
http://wilsoncenter.org/wilsonweekly/chinas-west-east-electricity-transfer-project.html
http://claudearpi.blogspot.nl/2014/11/power-from-mainland-to-roof-of-world.html











> The project’s second, ongoing component is the construction of three electricity-transmission corridors, which are essentially three vast networks of electrical transmission lines that connect newly built generation capacity in the North, Central and South to China’s electricity-hungry coast (see arrows on map). Each of the corridors is expected to exceed 40 gigawatts (GW) in capacity by 2020—a combined capacity equivalent to 60 Hoover Dams. The seven recipient provinces — Beijing, Tianjin, Hebei, Shanghai, Zhejiang, Jiangsu, and Guangdong — together consume nearly 40 percent of China’s electricity.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

An interesting small power plant project has been accomplished in Ostrava, Czech Republic. A pump storage hydro power plant in a former deep coal mine.

The pump power plant is placed 600 meters underground in the former mine and has output of 650 kW.









http://ostrava.idnes.cz/precerpavac...ravy.aspx?c=A150717_140050_ostrava-zpravy_sme


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Energy consumption patterns



BE0GRAD said:


> *Electricity production in total, by production type and per inhabitants in 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dersyterf (Jul 13, 2015)

There are nice map details and images and video.

picnic spots delni ncr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Indian Point Energy Center in Buchanan, New York


Riding along the Hudson Line in late October by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

North American pipelines:


Cal_Escapee said:


> North American pipelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

double del


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

What's the geothermal potential in Nordic countries for electricity production? Anything that resembles Iceland?


----------

